# Hunter MP Rotators or Hunter SRM?



## por77w (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm trying to decide what would be better out of the Hunter MP Rotators or the Hunter SRM? My lawn is 7m wide and pressure is 30PSI at 37L per minute. I understand the precipitation rate for the SRM is approximately 11mm per hour as per the spec sheet and the MPs are more or less the same. Any preference out of the two? I'm swinging more towards the MP but happy for suggestions. Thanks!


----------

